# 待たされる vs. 待たれる



## Tourmaline

皆さん こんばんは。
JLPTテストを準備している最中, 理解しにくいものが出来ました。

下の文章のカッコの中に正しい答えを選ぶ問題です。
[問題] 新しいロケットの完成が (_____________)。

A. 待たされます。
B. 待たれます。

答案には Bが答えだとなっています。

しかし、解釈すればどっちも正しく思われます。どっちも<何かによって私が待つようになる>ものではないのでしょうか。何故Aは答えになれないのか分からないのです。

もし、"完成"の後に[が]ではなく[を]がきたとすればAが答えになるのですか？問題の文章と同じ意味で、Aが答えになれるような文章はどうなりますか？

日本語の上手な方々のお答えをお待ちしております。


----------



## YangMuye

上手ではありませんが、一応答えてみます。

「完成が待たれる」というのは、いわゆる「自発」の用法です。
本来は「人々が完成を待つ」というべきところを受身形にすることによって、「完成を待つべきだ」「何か原因によってどうしても完成を待たざるを得ない」といった意味になるわけです。
英語で言えば、to be waitedになり、やはり「待つべきだ」と同じ意味です。
韓国語では同じことをどう言うか分かりませんが、中国語だと、「完成が人に待たせる」になります。人を待つようにするのは、「完成」すること自体なのです。

～が急がれる・期待される・思われる・考えられるなども、まったく同じ用法なので、「目的語が動詞される」の形をとっています。

「待たされる」は、こういう使い方がないので、ここでは当てはまりません。


----------



## Tourmaline

YangMuye さん、親切なお答えありがとうございます。

え.. しかし.. 私もBが受身形なので答えになれるのは理解しております。気になるのは何故Aは答えとして合わないのかのことです。どっちかと言えば、Aも受身形なのではありませんか。[待たせられる]の省略形ですから。
もし、[待たされる]には、'強引にそうさせられて仕方がなくする'の意味が含まれていて、全体の文章の意味と合わなくて答えになれないのか..思っています。が、はっきりと分からないもので..

とにかくお答えありがとうございました！もっと自分の質問を考えてみることが出来ました。


----------



## YangMuye

「待たされる」と言ったら、「私」が主語になってしまい、別の言い方になってしまいます。
英語でも、I'm excitedと言うはずの場合そう言わず It's exciting つまり「それは興奮させる」と言い、物自体の持つ性質を表現したいのです。
「待たれる」を「interesting 」「待ち遠しい」のような形容詞と考えても構わないと思います。
「待たれる」といっても、本当に待たなければならないわけでもなく、単に（私が）期待しているのです。そのまま直接的に表現せず、そんなことなら誰でも期待するだろうと思って「ことが待たれる」にする、というわけです。


----------



## karlalou

なるほど。そうですね、ロケットの完成を待っているのは私たち人々で、
「待たされる」だと、主語は 私（たち）になりますね。

私が完成を待ちます。
私が完成に待たされます。
完成が（私に）待たれます。


----------



## Tourmaline

A- HA! 意味より文法のことでしたよね。
そうですよね。[待たされる]だと文章の中で主語が待つ事をしている私たちにならなくてはいけないですよね。YangMuyesさん本当ありがとうございます。

karlalouさんにも感謝します。あの例文のおかけでもっとはっきり分かるようになりました。[待たされる]があのような意味の文章に来るためには、[に]が動詞の前に来るべきのですよね。ま、そうすると意味はちょっと変になるしかありませんけど..どういう文章になるべきのか、それを分かるのが本当必要なことだと思います。

お二人さん皆ありがとうございました。


----------



## wind-sky-wind

「待たれる」は自発ではありますが、主客の関係から見ると、
「（私たちが） X を待つ」の受身が「X が待たれる」です。

一方、「待たされる」というのも受身ですが、「待たす」の受身です。
「待つ」に、まず、「す」という使役の助動詞がついて、その受身が「待たされる」です。

「X が Y を待たす」という場合、Y は人間です。X も人間です。（あるいは擬人法）
その受身「Y が待たされる」というのは、待つべき人間が Y であり、X のことを待つのです。
今回、「ロケットの完成」が X にはなり得ても、Y にはなり得ません。

とにかく、「す、さす」という使役がポイントです。

ちなみに日本語では「～を待つ」と他動詞に分類されますが、
英語では自らが勝手に待つ、という自動詞 wait で、wait for X
「X のために待つ」とします。
動詞句として、to be waited for と受身にすることは可能ですが。


----------



## YangMuye

Tourmaline said:


> [待たされる]があのような意味の文章に来るためには、[に]が動詞の前に来るべきのですよね。





karlalou said:


> 私が完成に待たされます。





> 処刑を待たされる罪人
> 女性に待たされる男性


と、どちらも言えそうです。
「完成に待たされる」と「完成を待たされる」のどちらかというと、「完成を」のほうをよく言うかと思います。



wind-sky-wind said:


> 英語では自らが勝手に待つ、という自動詞 wait で、wait for X
> 「X のために待つ」とします。


それをいうなら、「人に（何かを）待たせる」でなく「人を待たせる」と言うのは、「待たせる」は一般的な他動詞の使役形とは考えにくいのではと思います。似た表現には「子供を食べさせる」などがあります。さすがにこれを「誰かに子供を食べさせる」と受けとられるとまずいですね。
「三時間も待たされた」も目的語をつけなくても普通に言えます。


----------



## wind-sky-wind

辞書によっては「待たす」「待たせる」で独立した他動詞としているものもあります。
その辞書には「待つようにさせる」と定義してあります。

「X を待たす」の X はもとの「待つ」の目的語とは別です。
こういう目的語の問題は使役一般に言えますので、そもそも使役の助動詞というのを考えず、
可能動詞のような使役動詞とでも考えることになってしまいます。

ちなみに「待たす」の受身が「待たされる」、「待たせる」なら受身は「待たせられる」です。
本来、「す」は文語ですが、受身になるとこちらが自然ですね。


----------



## Flaminius

YangMuye said:


> それをいうなら、「人に（何かを）待たせる」でなく「人を待たせる」と言うのは、「待たせる」は一般的な他動詞の使役形とは考えにくいのではと思います。似た表現には「子供を食べさせる」などがあります。さすがにこれを「誰かに子供を食べさせる」と受けとられるとまずいですね。


確かに他動詞「待たせる」には普通の他動詞とは違う特徴があります。他動詞、自動詞、使役形で参考になるoyanagiさんのサイトにこんな記事がありました。


> このように語彙に使役が内在していることによって通常の他動詞の使役文とは異なる振る舞いをする


と結論づけています。「私は週末を待っている」のような文では、見た目には目的語である「週末」が主語である「私」に待つように働きかけているという主張です。

「子供を食べさせる」は、適当な文脈を与えることで容易に「誰かに子供を食べさせる」を意味します。「子供にソーセージを食べさせる」なら動作の主体と対象は明確です。一方「ソーセージを食べさせる」は「ソーセージに食事を与える」と解釈することはできません(まあできるかもしれないが「誰かに子供を食べさせる」より遥かに困難)。これは関与する名詞の性質によって文の解釈が定まることを示していると思います。「を」でマークされた名詞が生物であったり、意志をもっていたり、動力を持っていれば、使役の対象つまり動作の主体になれるということではないでしょうか。とにかく「待たせる」とは分けて考えた方がよいでしょう。

トルマリンさんが最初に質問していた問題は、「名詞1 + が [+ 名詞2 + を] + 動詞 + 使役 + 受身」という構文の意味に関わりがあります。「一年生がシェイクスピアを暗唱させられる」でも「社長が待たされる」でも「動詞」に対応する動作主は「名詞1」です。「名詞1 + が [+ 名詞2 + を] + 動詞 」というふつうの構文と違うところは、この構文では動詞の行為「暗唱する」や「待つ」を「名詞1」に強制するなにかが前提になっているところです。

最後に、「待たれる」は自発の意味を持つとされますが、「あの日々が思い出される」のようなより一般的な自発の用例とは違い、個人の感興を表してはいません。これは客観的な叙述が必要な場面(報道や論文など)で、「わたしたちは待っている」や「わたしたちは待つべきである」などの表現が主観的すぎる場合に、意見や感想を述べる非関与的な道具立てです。同じような意味で「急がれる」が使われます。


----------



## wind-sky-wind

使役の「せる」を調べると、「実際の動作主は "に" か "を" で表わす」とあります。
この「に」か「を」のどちらを使うか、というのだけでも問題になりますが、
この「を」はもとの動詞につく「を」とは別です。

「彼を行かせる」とあれば、「彼を行く」とはならず、あくまでも「行かせる」という使役の対象です。
「母を手伝わせる」とあれば、「（誰かに）母を手伝わせる」の可能性が高く、これは「母を手伝う」から来ていると言えます。
しかし、「母に（誰かを）手伝わせる」の可能性もあります。

とにかく、「待たす」には使役の意味が含まれ、そのことを考慮せざるを得ません。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Tourmaline said:


> [問題] 新しいロケットの完成が (_____________)。
> 
> A. 待たされます。
> B. 待たれます。



Almost all native Japanese speakers choose B because "~が待たれます" is an idiom for "We're looking forward to~."

If the sentence is ”予期せぬ障害により、新しいロケットの完成がさらに３週間（　　　　　　　　　　　）。," I would choose A instead.
B has positive connotation in it, while A has negative one.

I think it is easier for you to learn the expression as an idiom, rather than to analyze the expression grammatically.


----------



## wind-sky-wind

「待たれる」ってイディオムでもないですけどね。
look forward to の後にくる部分が「～が」と主語になるので、やはり受身ということがわからないと話になりません。

イディオムというのなら「待たされる」もイディオムと言えます。
I was kept waiting ...


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

イディオムというのは言葉のあやであり、
「文法をうんぬんしても、他の動詞の表現に応用できるとは限らずほとんど役に立たない。
我々が子供の時に覚えたのと同様に、「～～が待たれる。待たれます」という言い方を、何かを期待しているとき
に用いる常套句として(one by oneに）覚えていった方が、日本語が早く上達しますよ、」
というメッセージを書いたつもりでした。下手な英語ですみませんでした。

このフォーラムは文法を云々することも大事な役割でありますので、それが無駄だと申しているのではありません。
ただ、日本人の子供がこの表現をどうやって覚えているかを考えた場合に、理屈ではなくこーゆー言い方をするんだ、
と覚えているのではないかと思った次第です。ノンネイティブの方もそうやって覚えた方が早く覚えるんじゃないかなと。

そのような考えでいうと、「～が待たれる」というのはポジティブに待っているときで、「待たされる」っていうのはネガティブに
待たされている、いやいや待たされいるときに使うんだよ、って子供に親は教えているんじゃないかなって。

（＃１３．を書いた理由は、（オリジナルポスターの方は話についていけているようなので、いらぬおせっかいかもとは思ったのですが）ネイティブであるはずの私は、全く話についていけず、チンプンカンプンだったからです。）（笑）


----------



## karlalou

Tourmaline said:


> [問題] 新しいロケットの完成が (_____________)。
> 
> A. 待たされます。
> B. 待たれます。
> 
> 答案には Bが答えだとなっています。


「新しいロケットの完成が待たれます」
これは受身と考えて、十分、筋が通ります。
This can be fully explained as passive voice.

「新しいロケットの完成」が主語で、動詞が「待つ」なら「待たれます」という（使役の要素を含まないほうの）受動態です。
When the subject is "the completion of the new rocket" and the verb is 'wait', 'the completion' is something being waited. (待たされます is "being made to wait.")​ 
「完成の目途は立っていないものと*みられる*」 (It seems the completion is not yet on the horizon) This is not saying "Someone is watching", but it's saying "It seems that...". This みられる should be a spontaneous voice.

Compare:
これは人に*見られると*困ります =It's a problem if _this is seen by_ someone. >> passive
テレビで映画が*見られる* =We _can see_ movies on the TV. >> potential

自発にしても、物事や事象を主語にした受動態にしても、客観的な表現を求める報道文や報告書などに適しています。


----------



## Flaminius

karlalou said:


> 「新しいロケットの完成が待たれます」
> これは受身と考えて、十分、筋が通ります。
> This can be fully explained as passive voice.


I am afraid conceiving this sentence as a pure passive overlooks the emotive side of this construction.  Like *YangMuye* said in #4;


YangMuye said:


> 「待たれる」を「interesting 」「待ち遠しい」のような形容詞と考えても構わないと思います。
> 「待たれる」といっても、本当に待たなければならないわけでもなく、単に（私が）期待しているのです。そのまま直接的に表現せず、そんなことなら誰でも期待するだろうと思って「ことが待たれる」にする、というわけです。


this 待つ is an expectation that looks forward to the completion.

Imagine a news caster reads a news piece about the rocket nowmbeing assembled. It should cover how the rocket is superior to the previous makes or what wonderful missions await it.  On a closing remark the caster says this sentence.  It is clear that they are creating a semblance that the rocket's details made them long for the completion of assembly.  This emotion is at least shared by the caster and the news station and the viewers are invited to agree.  This is a spontaneity sentence on par with 子供たちのことが思われる.

Edit:
とみられる that karlalou brought up in #15 should be dealt with in another dedicated thread.


----------



## karlalou

Flaminius said:


> I am afraid conceiving this sentence as a pure passive overlooks the emotive side of this construction.


That is quite opposite.
Passive voice does convey human feelings or emotions.
By using 待たれる, it does imply there's people waiting for that.

その完成が待ち受けられている。
活躍が仲間に期待される。
改善が望まれる。
手作りの品が喜ばれる。
泣かれて困らされた。
Passive voice is used to convey feelings while spontaneous voice (自発) is used rather to hide personal emotion, and this is the reason objective expressions such as news castings or study reports use 自発.

When 自発 is used other than objective sentences, it's used for the cushioning effect.
Here's a thread for this, ように思われるのですが without any context.
If this is meant to be passive voice then there's not much choice but this is the way to say it, meaning "I am taken as if...". If this is meant to be spontaneous voice, then it becomes an expression sounding polite but rather cold, and ように思います says the same thing and is just good enough.


----------



## Flaminius

karlalou said:


> Passive voice, される, how this could be without human emotion?
> 
> その完成が待ち受けられている。
> 活躍が仲間に期待される。
> 改善が望まれる。
> 手作りの品が喜ばれる。
> 泣かれて困らされた。


An important difference between passive and spontaneity is who undergoes (who is "visited" by) sensation, perception or experience.  困らされる is out of the league since it combines causative with passive.  Of all the remaining sentences, only 改善が望まれる presents the speaker as the main experiencer of the emotion marked by _-(r)areru_.  This is a spontaneity sentence and others are as you say passive sentences.  None of the passive sentences reports the action as happening by itself.  Alternatively, one can say that the difference between these sentences are captured by terms passive and spontaneity.

-その完成が待ち受けられている。
-活躍が仲間に期待される。
The completion is awaited (待ち受けられている) by whom?  Someone out there.  The colleagues want someone to succeed (活躍).  Neither of the sentences mentions the attitude of the speaker.  In other words, they may or may not be waiting without contradicting the sentences.  Whether the AGENT is an apparent _-ni_-marked noun or unmentioned, the speaker of a passive sentence is just reporting the action of the verb from an objective perspective.

-改善が望まれる。
It is primarily the speaker who wants an improvement.  Suffix _-(r)areru_ is a device to present the experience as involuntary and natural.  It is such a natural reaction to the situation explained in the context that others like readers of this sentence have no problem sympathizing with it.  We are all "naturally induced" to want an improvement.  An important point is that this "we" is represented by the speaker.  Yes, the speaker being at the centre makes this sentence different from the rest.  The same applies to 思われる.

-手作りの品が喜ばれる。
The hand-made product pleased the purchaser or someone who got it as a gift.  The speaker is in no place to taste this pleasure.

I ask you, *karlalou*, to please check the standard explanation of spontaneity.  The dictionary 『大辞林』 explains it thus (s.v. られる def. (3)):


> 自然にそうなる意，すなわち自発の意を表す。心情的な表現に用いられることが多い。 「この子の行く末が案じ*られ*てならない」 「もうすっかり秋の気配が感じ*られる*」


Notice how the speaker is involved in the experience, perception or emotion denoted by the _-(r)areru_-marked verb.  While the former emotion belongs exclusively to the speaker and the latter perception allows others to sympathize with it, the speaker is at the centre for both sentences.


----------



## karlalou

I believe I've explained what's needed. 
Please take your time and I hope you solve it for yourself.


----------



## Flaminius

I regret to tell that I still don't know your take on the difference between 子供たちのことが思われる and 完成が待たれる.  To my mind they are both spontaneity sentences so there is no difference.  You label the former spantaneity and the latter passive.  What difference is there in the way _-(r)areru_ is used in the two?


----------



## karlalou

Flaminius said:


> I regret to tell that I still don't know your take on the difference between 子供たちのことが思われる and 完成が待たれる.  To my mind they are both spontaneity sentences so there is no difference.  You label the former spantaneity and the latter passive.  What difference is there in the way _-(r)areru_ is used in the two?


If you take 子供たちのことが思われる as passive voice, it becomes to say "Things regarding our children is thought (by unspecified people)". Like people other than themselves are thinking about their children.

Why it becomes to say "The thought regarding our children come (to us)"? That is because this sentence is meant to be spontaneous voice. It's saying "It's like I'm thinking about our children without noticing".


完成が待たれます, on the other hand, it's just fine to think the completion is awaited by unspecified people.


----------



## Flaminius

*karlalou*, from your analysis of 子供たちのことが思われる in #21, I gather you are saying that for a passive intrepretation the speaker is not the AGENT (the one who does the action denoted by the verb).

In your first comment in this thread (#5), you seemed to think the speaker is the AGENT that waits for the completion.


karlalou said:


> 私が完成を待ちます。
> 私が完成に待たされます。
> 完成が（私に）待たれます。


Do I understand you correctly?  Is this still your opinion?


----------



## karlalou

What is the question for?

能動態 (active voice): AがBにCを与える (A gives C to B.)

受動態 (passive voice): BがAにCを与えられる (B is given C by A.)
（or also CがAからBに与えられる.）

I hope these are clear to you.

ロケットの完成 should be the one being waited.
私たち or 人々 should be the ones waiting for the completion.
The situation is 私たち人々が完成を待っている.

If you choose 待たされます, then the subject should be 私たち人々が. This is _passive voice of causative_. (The active voice of this is 完成が私たちを待たせます.)

However, when the subject says 完成が, and the choices for the verb are 待たされます or 待たれます, then it should be 完成が待たれます. This is passive voice (_without causative_).

完成が待たせる　⇔　完成に待たされる
完成を待つ　⇔　完成が待たれる

If 子供たちのことが思われる is meant to be passive voice, this says "Things regarding our children are thought (by somebody[people, us, etc.])".
There should be the active voice version of it and it should be （だれかが）子供たちのことを思う.

However, the original writer of the old poem didn't mean that. They meant spontaneous voice, and it is to say "the phenomenon like a feeling or a thought comes to us as if to everyone else as if by itself". It's unreasonable to think about an active voice version of it. Of course, in reality, it's no one else but the speaker is the one who is thinking about the children, but the expression is to say the phenomenon is the one comes to us. It's just so understandable that we are often thinking of something without intending so.

Haven't you noticed by yourself by now that you're thinking passive voice and spontaneous voice in totally opposite way.
I don't have any responsibility to make you understand this. Please don't rely on me any further and try solve it for yourself if you need to.


----------



## Flaminius

karlalou said:


> What is the question for?


There is a seeming contradiction between *karlalou* #5 and #21.  Since the former was written a year ago, I wanted to check with you which is your current view.  Your last #23 did not address my enquiry and repeats the contradiction.

Quotes from #21 and #23 (quoted in this order; emphasis mine)


karlalou said:


> 完成が待たれます, on the other hand, it's just fine to think the completion is awaited by *unspecified people*.





karlalou said:


> The situation is *私たち人々*が完成を待っている.


In a few sentences following the latter you argued that 完成が待たれる is derived by passivising 私たち人々が完成を待っている.

To my mind "unspecifiied people" and 私たち人々 are mutually exclusive (You cannot be one and the other at the same time).  I take this "unspecified people" a characteristic of a passive sentence.  You seem to conform to this view when you said in #23 that 子供たちのことが思われる is *not* a passivisation of （だれかが）子供たちのことを思う.  Here だれか seems to be used synonymously with "unspecified people."

The equivalent expression for 私たち人々 seems to be contained in:


karlalou said:


> comes to us as if to everyone else


Though I need to slightly rephrase the quote, it should be "us and everyone else."  It was used in an argument to term 子供たちのことが思われる as spontaneity.

Your judgment on the 思われる sentence has been unwavering, and I am not going to contest that.  It is about the 待たれる sentence that your judgment is swinging.  When you write 私たち人々, you are equating it with the 思われる sentence and thus with spontaneity (cf. #5, #23).  When you write "unspecified people", you are setting it apart from the same to categorize it as passive (cf. #15, #21).  Unless I am terribly mistaken on my equivalency pairs (unspecified people vs. "us and everyone else"; だれか vs. 私たち人々; passive vs. spontaneity), you are in position to revoke your criticism that I understood things "in totally opposite way."


A passive sentence whose AGENT is "unspecified people" should look like this:
ロケットの完成が見送られる。

Notice that there is no emotion that comes to us.  The dictionary example 案じられてならない uses てならない to intensify the emotional experience.  While 見送られてならない is completely wrong, 待たれてならない sounds very natural:


> そうした日々は直武に、いつしか侍の身分をも忘れさせ、いまでは挿絵の完成だけが待たれてならないのだ(小室 2011:62)*。



Deriving 完成が待たれる by passivising 私たち人々が完成を待つ seems impossible.  It is just as "unreasonable" as to think about an active version of 子供たちのことが思われる.


Reference
*小室千鶴子『小田野直武: 解体新書を描いた男』東京、郁朋社、2011年。


----------



## frequency

> 完成に待たされる



私たちは　彼に　完成を待たせる
私たちは　彼に・彼から 完成を待たされる

これただの使役だよね？



Flaminius said:


> 最後に、「待たれる」は自発の意味を持つとされますが、「あの日々が思い出される」のようなより一般的な自発の用例とは違い、個人の感興を表してはいません。これは客観的な叙述が必要な場面(報道や論文など)で、「わたしたちは待っている」や「わたしたちは待つべきである」などの表現が主観的すぎる場合に、意見や感想を述べる非関与的な道具立てです。同じような意味で「急がれる」が使われます。


Agree. 使役じゃないじゃん。


----------



## karlalou

Flaminius said:


> There is a seeming contradiction between *karlalou* #5 and #21.


There's no contradiction. Before annoy someone so much please read it more carefully. I was simply saying 待たれる is explained well as a passive voice. In fact, at the time of writing #5, I had no idea about the term 自発, and there I didn't mention that at all.


----------



## karlalou

frequency said:


> 私たちは　彼に　完成を待たせる
> 私たちは　彼に・彼から 完成を待たされる
> 
> これただの使役だよね？


待たせる（使役）
待たれる（受身）
待たす（使役）
待たされる（使役＋受身）
ということになると思いますが。


----------



## Flaminius

There is a big difference between the completion being waited by unspecified people and the same waited by us.  Both are passive constructions in English but only the latter is the logical equivalent of the Japanese 自発.

Even if you did not know 自発 at #5 (despite *YangMuye* #2), you were fully aware of it when you wrote:


karlalou said:


> This can be fully explained as passive voice.



I notice there is a slight change of the tone in your last comment:


karlalou said:


> I was simply saying 待たれる is explained well as a passive voice.



If I have had a hand in this, then I indulge myself in an assumption that I did not "annoy" you in vain.  Or without rhetorics, call it simply what it is, a discussion.


----------



## Schokolade

JFYI, 待たれる can be 受身(passive), 自発(spontaneous) and 尊敬(honorific).

The auxiliary れる・られる has four meanings: *受身(passive)、自発(spontaneous)、可能(potential)、尊敬(honorific)*, you know... 中学か高校の国語の授業でやりましたよね…

（Btw, the 可能形(potential form) of 待つ is usually 待てる, as you know.）


I agree that the れる's in these two sentences
「新しいロケットの*完成が待たれます*」
「子供たちの*ことが思われる*」
both indicate 自発.

And 明鏡国語辞典 confirms this; it carries very similar examples as 自発:


> れる【助動】
> ➋ *自発*を表す。「あの人のことがしのばれる」「昔の*ことが思い出される*」「試作品の*完成が待たれる*」


----------

